# Can Subwassertang be grown in an El Natural?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have some that I am thinking about moving into my El natural 5.5 and since it's such an awesome plant I don't want to kill it. So will it die in the El natural?


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

The ordinary Monosolenium tenerum grows beautifully in my tanks, so I don't see why not.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

it's been growing in a rubbermaid tote in my bathroom for the last month! i can't believe it!


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Back around March, I got a nickel-sized piece of subwassertang. It's been floating in my 10-gal NPT since and is now four times its original size.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes it will grow fine in an El Natural.


----------

